# help



## graham444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Where would be my best city too live in out of your suggestions? i need good drs etc , and good busy night life!!, is it also true i can come there without a visa and stay for up too 3 years without having too leave there ? is it hot there all year round? and is it possible too live on 500 UK pounds a month rent included ?And can i get health insurance when i arrive there ion a tourist visa? sorry for all the questions, but i live abroad just now on this amount


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's very hot here, and cooler area's such as Baguio... but I'm unsure if the hospitals can handle all emergencies, and if I'm not mistaken the best spot to live where there is a hospital would be Manila, make sure you have a health care plan they will accept if not hopefully you have large sums of cash. 

I'd think double about living here with what sounds like a health care concern and if you stay over 6 months on a Visa you'll need to check in with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration to get an exist clearance first before you can leave.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. is right...the best place to have everything you are looking for is in the Metro Manila Area or National Capital Region as it is referred to here, (NCR).

They have a vibrant nightlife and a lot of good quality hospitals that love foreigners and their money. I have had to visit a hospital a time or two while living here and I have been whisked ahead of the local Filipino crowd waiting to be seen by a doctor...but all that said, even when I pay cash for a medical service or hospital visit...I cannot believe the low, LOW prices!!!!!

I contracted Pneumonia one time in my right lung and it was an overnight stay in a good reputable local hospital, (Manila Doctor's Hospital), and when I checked out, the total bill for the ER visit, the private overnight room, meals and all my medications was only 9,200 pesos...about $200 US Dollars! You CANNOT do that in the US!!!!!

The only problem you would have with living in or around Manila is the cost of living! 500 British Pounds is about 35,000 Peso's and that would be a tight budget to live on here in Manila. You could do it but you would NOT have much left over for your requested NIGHTLIFE activities.

On your budget, you would either need to live out in the Province and travel back and forth to Manila for your nightlife activities and adventures...or try to increase your revenue stream to a level more suitable for the higher prices of Metro living.

OR...consider having a foreigner roommate. I have met a few other foreigners who come here on vacation and they split the rent on a local apartment in Manila. Splitting the rent and utilities can greatly reduce your expenses and leave more money for your nightlife, etc.

Many different websites have listings of people looking for a partner rental situation. Personally I like having my own place...private, more safe and secure but sharing an apartment would all depend on who your roommate was, (and their character).

The bottom line is to think twice about trying to live in a "nice area" of Manila on 35,000 peso's and still have enough money to enjoy yourself. If you wanted to live like the locals, there are rooms for rent all over the city. You would be living in a local Filipino's house and just renting a room for sleeping, (yes, you can lock the door), and share their comfort room and/or kitchen. I am not sure how comfortable you would feel about that type of situation...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Graham I have run into a few Australian expats living in the Pagsanjan Laguna about 80 miles south of Manila, there is a new hospital that opened up in Sta Cruz Laguna (Unsure of what medical emergency they can handle) it's right next to Pagsanjan nearly the same area actually but if you need Air conditioning the pension may not be enough, you would need to rent a spot (don't pay more than 2,000 pesos per month, sign no contracts) and buy your own upgrade like that, the nearest Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Office in our area is in Sta Rosa Laguna (City Hall) you would need to take a bus back and forth but you could live on that pension as a single man, you'd have a very hard time making ends meet in Manila due to apartment and transportation costs. 

I'd get some sort of Visa completed before you left Australia also so you won't need to worry so much, I think there is a 90 Day Visa, get this from your local Philippine Consulate in Australia if possible, maybe you can do that through the mail, if not you could do all that here, make sure to have all your documents original only with you, and if you are real serious I'd look into other long stay Visa's such as SRRV Visa, here's a link. http://www.pra.gov.ph/main/retiree

and another link to SRRV pamplet. http://www.pra.gov.ph/As_in_detailed_SRRV_Explanation_090613_2.pdf

If the SRRV doesn't work you can still come here on a tourist Visa, keep money just in case you need to exit and you will need a follow on ticket in order to stay here, you will have to keep extending.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

graham444 said:


> Where would be my best city too live in out of your suggestions? i need good drs etc , and good busy night life!!, is it also true i can come there without a visa and stay for up too 3 years without having too leave there ? is it hot there all year round? and is it possible too live on 500 UK pounds a month rent included ?And can i get health insurance when i arrive there ion a tourist visa? sorry for all the questions, but i live abroad just now on this amount


Yes you can stay up to 3 years before needing to leave but you will need to renew your tourist visa every 2 months at about £450 per year. You might just scrape by on £500 per month out in the provinces but just don't get ill. You won't get health insurance over the age of 60 apart from Philhealth which only gives a variable discount. Under 60 and th health insurance will make a large hole in your £500. When you come from somewhere that has free healthcare having to pay for it comes as a big shock, medication can be a big drain. Even in the provinces you probably won't have enough money left for any meaningful entertainment. I wouldn't feel comfortable on less than £800-1000 per month.


----------



## graham444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Yes you can stay up to 3 years before needing to leave but you will need to renew your tourist visa every 2 months at about £450 per year. You might just scrape by on £500 per month out in the provinces but just don't get ill. You won't get health insurance over the age of 60 apart from Philhealth which only gives a variable discount. Under 60 and th health insurance will make a large hole in your £500. When you come from somewhere that has free healthcare having to pay for it comes as a big shock, medication can be a big drain. Even in the provinces you probably won't have enough money left for any meaningful entertainment. I wouldn't feel comfortable on less than £800-1000 per month.


hi gary thanks for your reply, have you any idea a monthly health insurance charge there? and where is good beach city too live? i have never been to Philippines


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

graham444 said:


> hi gary thanks for your reply, have you any idea a monthly health insurance charge there? and where is good beach city too live? i have never been to Philippines


Health insurance is always a problem and expensive. I don't think we have got to a good answer yet. Finding good beach and city in the same sentence is going to be difficult, basically due to the extreme levels of pollution associated with Philippine cities.

Before trying to live in the Philippines you must visit a few times first, the Philippines is not for everyone. And always have a get-out plan.


----------



## graham444 (Jan 21, 2016)

so you have no suggestions where too live? or rough idea of health insurance?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Found some short cuts off the Expat Forum*



graham444 said:


> so you have no suggestions where too live? or rough idea of health insurance?


This was on another forum thread, I will copy and paste below the links.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/phi...ilippines.html
health insurance
Insurance
PHILHEALTH COVERAGE and REIMBURSEMENTS
health ins.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/phi...ilippines.html

Nice beach area's off the beaten path without running water could work if you can live more local, perform a Google search, cost of living in the Philippines, cheapest beach area's and it will give you some idea's but you probably will be living in a more remote area so the diet will be healthy so you might improve your health.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Re health insurance Philhealth is a bit tedious to claim from and slow to pay out and you get back under 30% of your claim. I'm with the Blue Cross and at 65 years old the premium is steady at about P26,000 pa for a decent level of coverage. Just had one claim of P20,000 in 10 years and they did at least pay back P15,000 of it , quickly. They have some "no cash out" arrangements with some hospitals and doctors - but think you would usually have to settle with the hospital first in most situations.

The big drawback with them is that, by our experience, anyway, if you start claiming for serious conditions and operations then your renewal premiums jump up dramatically. My wife was originally also covered by them, but when cancer struck and she was operated her premium quintupled. I did protest and got some reduction - but after a further year took her out when they hiked her premium again by a substantial amount.

Basically, when it comes to serious health issues the NHS can't be beaten. But for lesser health problems I think it's much better here.

Do agree that Manila hospitals are the best - but they're quite good in areas near Manila eg Laguna and Cavite, where you can find offshoots of Manila hospitals


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

graham444 said:


> so you have no suggestions where too live? or rough idea of health insurance?


Most people just make sure they have some money in a bank account, often overseas to cover such eventualities, and if it gets serious head for the airport and a flight back home.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Cities tend to be noisy, polluted, very congested, and with lots of poverty in your face. Get out of the cities and find more peace and quiet, and sometimes paradise.. but you're a long way from quality healthcare. It takes a long time to get around over here. Like from a small idyllic island back to a city with a hospital. Or for that matter, here in Cebu just getting across town at rush hour in an ambulance might take close to an hour. If it's a heart attack you will probably die. Thailand would be better in that regard. As someone mentioned, the Philippines isn't for everyone. Moving here without first checking it out would not be advisable.


----------

